# Please Meet Lillica!



## Lillica (Jan 6, 2010)

Name: Lillica Melisande Leandra Rosamina Zubaya
Birthdate: Oct 31
Zodiac Sign: Scorpio
Age: 28
Apparent Age: 21
Gender: Female
Species: 1/8 white arctic wolf; 3/8 arctic fox; 1/4 snow leopard; 1/16 each Turkish Angora and Egyptian Mau; 1/32 each fennec fox, ermine, Angora rabbit and chinchilla (whew!).  There are also rumors that one of her ancestors on her dad's side was a Gingitsune.
Orientation: Pansexual, prefers men
Relationship Status: Very happily closed mated.
Religion: Spiritual but not religious
Drink/Smoke?: Yes/No

Hometown: Honolulu, HI, USA
Currently Living: Las Vegas, NV, USA

Native Language: English
Other Languages: French, Spanish, Italian, Dutch

Appearance:
- Height: 5'9"
- Weight: 165 lbs
- Measurements: 42DD-28-40
- Body type: curvy, voluptuous, , long legs.
- Eyes: bright aqua blue, rather large, almond-shaped
- Hair: platinum blonde, waist-length 
- Skin (nose, pawpads, etc): baby pink
- Fur: off-white and short (except for tail) but especially luxurious due to her heritage. Darkens to a light sand color in summer.
- Markings: Platinum grey leopard spots on her shoulders/upper arms, on the hips/outside of upper thighs, and her ladyplace.  Darkens to a medium-silver in summer.
- Other features: large ears with 5 earrings in each ear, plantigrade but with pawpads and retractable claws (on hands and feet), very fluffy long tail, heart-shaped catlike rough patch on her tongue.

Personality and Behavior: She is bubbly and effervescent when meeting new people, always trying to make a good first impression.  She is unfailingly polite and courteous to others.  She is kind-hearted and thoughtful, loving to help others as much as she can.  She enjoys being the center of attention when happy, and the attention makes her happy, but when upset she prefers to be alone or only with one or two others.  Requires solitude & downtime every so often to prevent burnout, as she is intolerant to stress. 

Strengths: highly intelligent and creative, very fast learner, very good with her hands, fiercely loyal and protective of loved ones, good listener, very easy to talk to
Weaknesses: impatient, perfectionist, does not tolerate ignorance or stupid people in general, demanding,  gives advice whether it's wanted or not, somewhat moody, easily stressed, rarely uses moderation

Profession: burlesque performer (dancing, singing, piano), bellydancer (has been passed down her maternal line since her great great grandmother).
Career goal: To be the headliner of her burlesque troupe,

Hobbies: clothing/costume design, sewing, jewelry design.
Collections: lingerie, perfume bottles

Likes: free spirits, creative expression, hot tubs, cooking, sleeping late.
Dislikes: xenophobes, homophobes, ignorance, religious zealots, closed-minded people, reality TV, 

Music Likes: Swing, Big Band, middle eastern, Latin (samba, salsa, merengue, etc)
Music Dislikes: Heavy metal, rap, country
Fave Artist: Xavier Cugat, Glenn Miller

Fave Movie Genre: old (pre 1960) movies
Fave Movies: Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, The Sever Year Itch, Some Like It Hot
Does not watch: Horror, thrillers, crime dramas

Fave TV Genres: shows about animals, funny shows that aren't sitcoms.
Fave TV Shows: Anything on Animal Planet or Style, America's Funniest Videos, The Muppet Show.
Does not Watch: the news, crime dramas, horror, war or military related.

Likes to Read: older novels, beauty magazines
Doesn't Like to Read: Horror, war, crime, newspapers

Favorite color: pink, red, cream, black
Least liked color: brown

Favorite Sport: Horseback riding

Favorite food: pasta, pizza, sushi, mint, tropical fruit, berries.
Least liked food: organ meats, octopus/squid, most squash

Favorite non-alcoholic drink: coffee, tea
Favorite alcoholic drink: champagne, fuzzy navel, pink lady, Kahlua & cream
Least liked drink: red tea aka rooibos

Favorite location: her bed
Least liked location: standing-room-only crowds.  She likes space to move.

Favorite Vacation Spot: a warm, sunny beach, ideally Hawaii
Least liked Vacation Spot: anywhere with snow

Favorite weather: warm but not hot, partly cloudy
Least liked weather: frozen precipitation of any kind (snow, sleet, freezing rain, ice)

Clothing/Personal Style: Modern-day Bombshell. Likes sensuous fabrics and textures, especially silk and cashmere. Likes clothing that shows off her figure. Creates a lot of her own clothing and costumes.  connoisseur of lingerie and corsetry. Prefers to be naked as much as possible.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

Hot stuff indeed.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Lillica said:


> - Measurements: 42DD-28-40



thats all Poet saw :V


----------



## Furygan (Jan 6, 2010)

W-i-n.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 6, 2010)

Cute! :3


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jan 6, 2010)

hehe, 1/32nd fennec?! that's enough to legally vote in some countries ;3


----------



## Lillica (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes she has a VERY complex heritage.  If anyone is interested I could upload a pic of her family tree to FA to better explain it


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> thats all Poet saw :V


so?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool.  Yeah, a very complex lineage indeed!
Cool.  Like most fursonas (mine included), a bit Mary Sueish, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

Lillica said:


> Yes she has a VERY complex heritage.  If anyone is interested I could upload a pic of her family tree to FA to better explain it



yes, a family tree would be neat, cuz you are quite the mutt 

but i like how descriptive you are


----------



## Lillica (Jan 8, 2010)

Well when I start writing stories for her, I will post the family tree, along with some short stories about her ancestors and their lives.  Hope you'll read!

and thank you for the compliment, I did work hard to describe her.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

Lillica said:


> Well when I start writing stories for her, I will post the family tree, along with some short stories about her ancestors and their lives.  Hope you'll read!
> 
> and thank you for the compliment, I did work hard to describe her.



it makes it more personal and closer when you pour that much description into it

and yeah, i'll read your stories


----------



## Lillica (Jan 10, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> and yeah, i'll read your stories



I'm still working out some things, like characters, history, storylines, settings, but I'm hoping to start soon!


----------



## Furygan (Jan 10, 2010)

Lame,some mod i've never even heard of deleted my previous post.
Anyway,i think i might just make one like this for Furygan.

Unrelated to the post: What's up?


----------



## Lillica (Jan 10, 2010)

Furygan said:


> Lame,some mod i've never even heard of deleted my previous post.
> Anyway,i think i might just make one like this for Furygan.



Please do! I'd love to see it! I'll help if you want, you know where to find me


----------



## Furygan (Jan 10, 2010)

I Might start to tommorow. :3


----------

